# Rain Boots



## PrettyDC (Nov 4, 2010)

Did anyone else wish they had rain boots this morning? It's raining in DC so my feet got a little soaked getting into work today...grrr. Seems like the only time I think about buying rain boots is when it's too late and already raining! I just started working with the team at Sperry and they have a TON of cute new rain boot patterns that I really like. What do you think of these new colors?


----------



## Annelle (Nov 4, 2010)

I guess my problem is, I grew up in the midwest where we had weather, and never owned a pair of galoshes in my life.

Now that I've moved to Sunny California, where it rains like 10 days a year (no joke, we've had like 4 days of rain so far, and 3 of them were last month during our "winter" season), EVERYBODY has rain boots when it even hints of misting.

On one end, I kind of feel like I want them now just to follow at trend, but on the other end, I used to just wear boots with bigger rubber soles that don't scream out "RUN ME THROUGH PUDDLES!"  I haven't really seen a pair that make me feel like I'd not look goofy wearing them in business casual attire, either.  (Whereas generic black boots with chunky platformy soles will still look okay in slacks, and still keep me safe from at least an inch or so of water.)

And if I'm not working and it's raining? I'd rather stay at home and cuddle up on the couch than go out.

I go back and forth debating whether I should look into buying one or not, especially considering I'd only really need them a few weeks out of the year out here, instead of at least once a week like I would have back home.


----------



## mlivings (Nov 4, 2010)

Those rain boots are so cute! I love the bold pattern and color. I've been seeing many girls wearing cute rain boots in the train so I was thinking about buying them too but haven't find anything I like yet. 

I was wondering if your boots are so colorful they "pops out", would it be difficult to pick clothes to go with? What would you wear with them?


----------



## katana (Nov 4, 2010)

I think some are cute, but I personally wouldn't wear them.

I grew up on a farm and did like Annelle, just wore chunky thick soled black shoes and boots. They look much better with any outfit.

No need for rainboots. I think they are very childish. On a toddler or 5 year old girl though, very cute.

I can however see them being "trendy" with older aged girls, but it is something I think won't last, and be looked back upon with the same attitude as 80's hair and wolly christmas sweaters! Ick!


----------



## PrettyDC (Nov 5, 2010)

Usually I would wear the bolder rainboots with a black or gray coat and jeans so that they don't clash horribly with my outfit. Once I get to work I would definitely change into real shoes. The rainboots are pretty chunky to wear all day, but it's great not to have to think about keeping the bottom of your pants dry during the morning commute. Do you all like these solid color Pelican boots better?


----------



## magosienne (Nov 5, 2010)

These would look better.

I don't like rainboots, they always looked tacky and i just feel like my feet can't breathe, i like comfortable shoes. I grew up in some rainy places, and in others with less rain, and i'm just as good with a nice pair of boots with a thick sole. If it rains too much i'll just stay at home too.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Nov 5, 2010)

I saw some really fab ones in the Neiman Marcus catalog last week and they weren't too pricey.  My best friend was lemming them.  They are called Hunter boots.  Hope you like!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod119780012&amp;parentId=cat30190731&amp;masterId=cat13030734&amp;index=0&amp;overrideId=cat30190737&amp;cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat13030734cat30190731&amp;navid=


----------



## Annelle (Nov 5, 2010)

yeah I'd go for something more like this instead:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod108500041&amp;parentId=cat30670731&amp;masterId=cat30190731&amp;index=483&amp;cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat30190731cat30670731

or something that has like a half inch platform or so to it.  it looks more...shoe-ish than plasticky rubber I guess.

edit: side note, I don't think I'd ever spend a grand on shoes. omg.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 5, 2010)

I love rain boots! I have a blue argyle patterned pair, and my sister has pink and green ones. A few weeks back we went to the park and waded through the biggest puddles we could find, LOL.


----------



## beautyfulblog (Nov 6, 2010)

I live in Texas, so rain boots are a must since we have crazy hurricane season at times. I have some cute LACE PRINT rain boots. they're my fave









http://www.thebeautyfulblog.com


----------



## kayleigh83 (Nov 6, 2010)

I live in the Vancouver area, which gets on average about 160-180 days of rain per year... sooo it's sort of surprising I never got rainboots until about a month ago!!



Problem is I have small feet but curvier calves, so normal rainboots never fit my legs properly, they just bunch up and look terrible. I just got a pair though that are rubber on the bottom and then from the ankle up it's neoprene, which is soft and flexible, so it fits well!


----------



## vivianwell (Nov 10, 2010)

wow,they look so cute!

I have Limited Edition Logo Rain Boot ,i love it very much, and i am so happy share it with everyone.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 1, 2011)

I have one pair that I wear when it's really rainy or the snow is too deep for any of my other boots.  They're brown with a shearling type material inside with a subtle cowboy boot style detail along the top.  I got them at Goodwill and they have been a lifesaver on so many occasions.  I like them because they aren't too flashy, they're just brown so they go with my style.


----------

